# GT Timberline All Terra



## Jwiggs10 (Jul 5, 2010)

I just picked up a rough GT Timberline this weekend off of craigslist. I used to ride bmx as a kid but am now getting into mountain biking. I Know a little about basic components but shifters, derailers, casettes, and pretty much anything mountain bikes is new to me. 

Now for the problem. My left crankarm nut keeps backing out. I understand that the bike is roughly 10 yrs old and probably could use upgrades here and there. What is the best budget crankset that i could get for this bike. Are there different sizes? Looking to only spend about 80 bucks max since i dont really know if i will get into riding again like i want to. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## upangle (Sep 15, 2012)

*Small World*

I just wanted to piggy back on your forum. I also grew up riding BMX, and just got the same model mountian bike. I currently live in WA State, and want to enjoy all of the amazing trails all around me. That being said, i am absolutely cluless about all of the extra parts as well. My bike needs new rims and tires. It also need one new cable. my question is... which tires/rims should i buy if i want to ride on the street and take on amature trails? - Clueless BubbleHead


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Jwiggs10 said:


> Now for the problem. My left crankarm nut keeps backing out.


Just take it to your local bike shop and have them match up a replacement left crank arm.


----------

